# Hostapd Error (cannot connect to wifi)

## divago

hi all, again

i need to create a wireless to connect my smartphone to wired network

already tried with iwconfig but does'nt work :\

now i try with hostapd;

i followed this wiki: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Atheros_Ath5k_Wireless_Access_Point

i emerged hostapd and bind and dhcp and all in this guide  :Smile: 

kernel is ok (save for ethernet bridging atm off, and i don't use modules

this is my /etc/conf.d/net

```
 modules_eth0=( "wpa_supplicant")

 wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwired" # For generic wired

# ETH0

 config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

 dhcpcd_eth0="-N"

# WLAN

modules_wlan0=( "iwconfig" )

essid_wlan0="workfabio"

config_wlan0=( "10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.0.255" )
```

this is hostapd.conf

```
interface=wlan0

#bridge=br0                         (optional, if you want bridging remove the #)

driver=nl80211

ssid=workfabio

channel=1

wpa=3

wpa_passphrase=paroladordine

wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_pairwise=TKIP

rsn_pairwise=CCMP

macaddr_acl=0

auth_algs=1

ignore_broadcast_ssid=0

logger_syslog=-1

logger_syslog_level=2

logger_stdout=-1

logger_stdout_level=1

debug=0

dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump

ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd

ctrl_interface_group=0

accept_mac_file=/etc/hostapd/hostapd.accept

deny_mac_file=/etc/hostapd/hostapd.deny

auth_algs=1
```

and this is dhcpd.conf

```
subnet 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

range 10.0.0.10 10.0.0.100;

option domain-name-servers 10.0.0.1;

option domain-name "hostname.domain.tld";

option routers 10.0.0.1;

option broadcast-address 10.0.0.255;

default-lease-time 10000;

max-lease-time 20000;

}
```

then i started it

```
# /etc/init.d/hostapd start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                                                 [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  cannot start hostapd as net.wlan0 could not start

```

seems to me wlan0 are not starting in AP mode but is searching for a wireless net called "workfabio". or something similar

where's the problem? why wlan0 is not starting?

----------

## divago

i reply to myself just to explain how i solved first problem

i had to put

```

mode_wlan0="ad-hoc"
```

 in /etc/conf.d/net to start ad-hoc wifi

now wifi is starting and is working  :Smile: 

btw i got another problem:

i tried connecting some device:

my android smartphone, my workmate iphone and my workmate laptop

all are connected with static ip

(atm need to create wireless network; when wifi is working, i'll start working on dhcp server...)

all are using different ip, ie 10.0.0.2 10.0.0.3 and 10.0.0.4

they found wifi on scan (even with a net discovery program) and connect with it

but does'nt surf, neither connect with samba server on my pc etc

(but, i can connect with ssh to my sshd server)

seems to me a problem with routing; what i can add and how to my configuration?

iptables atm is stopped so i got no problem with firewall btw...

Edit

ok ok, i know

without iptables it can'nt do nat  :Smile: 

so i configured iptables following this guide

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/home-router-howto.xml

and this is my iptables -L -v

```
# iptables -L -v

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 586 packets, 147K bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 ACCEPT     all  --  lo     any     anywhere             anywhere            

  904 70637 ACCEPT     all  --  wlan0  any     anywhere             anywhere            

   85 27880 REJECT     udp  --  !wlan0 any     anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:bootps reject-with icmp-port-unreachable 

    0     0 REJECT     udp  --  !wlan0 any     anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:domain reject-with icmp-port-unreachable 

    0     0 DROP       tcp  --  !wlan0 any     anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpts:0:1023 

 6438  924K DROP       udp  --  !wlan0 any     anywhere             anywhere            udp dpts:0:1023 

    0     0 LOG        all  --  any    any     10.0.0.10            anywhere            LOG level warning 

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP 66 packets, 3960 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 DROP       all  --  wlan0  any     anywhere             10.0.0.0/24         

    0     0 ACCEPT     all  --  wlan0  any     anywhere             10.0.0.0/24         

    0     0 ACCEPT     all  --  eth0   any     anywhere             10.0.0.0/24         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 597 packets, 91619 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

```

btw problem is stil present:

my pc (router) ping my smartphone

smartphone connect in ssh in my pc (router)

smartphone found (discovery with netdiscovery app) other devices (ie my workmate iphone)

smartphone does'nt surf nor connect to samba server

```
# tail -f /var/log/messages

Sep  9 21:46:27 river hostapd: wlan0: STA b4:07:f9:d1:ed:5e IEEE 802.11: deauthenticated due to local deauth request

Sep  9 21:46:45 river hostapd: wlan0: STA b4:07:f9:d1:ed:5e IEEE 802.11: authenticated

Sep  9 21:46:45 river hostapd: wlan0: STA b4:07:f9:d1:ed:5e IEEE 802.11: associated (aid 1)

Sep  9 21:46:45 river hostapd: wlan0: STA b4:07:f9:d1:ed:5e RADIUS: starting accounting session 4C893738-00000001

Sep  9 21:46:45 river hostapd: wlan0: STA b4:07:f9:d1:ed:5e WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Sep  9 21:46:46 river dnsmasq-dhcp[8570]: DHCPREQUEST(wlan0) 10.0.0.10 b4:07:f9:d1:ed:5e 

Sep  9 21:46:46 river dnsmasq-dhcp[8570]: DHCPACK(wlan0) 10.0.0.10 b4:07:f9:d1:ed:5e
```

----------

